# Hardest golf course in the world



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Well what do you think is the hardest golf course in the world in your opinion...
I have to say either Auguta national or ST Andrews the old course


----------



## swingstripe (Nov 3, 2006)

Going on my experience, I would either say Pebble Beach or The Sand Hills. I'm not the greatest wind player and both of these courses can have considerable winds. I didn't play Pebble Beach very well, but the greens are fairly small and with a medium wind they become pretty difficult to hit. The Sand Hills courses is always windy and in the middle of no where. Just my two cents.


----------



## p4o2 (Nov 1, 2006)

Police said:


> Well what do you think is the hardest golf course in the world in your opinion...
> I have to say either Auguta national or ST Andrews the old course


Interesting question. I know I have seen a course (can not remember where) with a slope of 157. Anyone know of a higher slope (and where)?

Should have looked a little before posting. I guess the USGA will not allow a slope higher than 155. What about the rest of the world? Or is slope only used in the USA?


----------



## CoreyNJ827 (Jul 5, 2006)

pebble beach


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Pine Valley maybe?

This would be a good question to ask the PGA Tour pros. I wonder what they would say...


----------



## Hissing Sid (Nov 13, 2006)

Police said:


> Well what do you think is the hardest golf course in the world in your opinion...
> I have to say either Auguta national or ST Andrews the old course


TPC Sawgrass Ponte Vedra Beach, is pretty hard, lots of water and what about the 16th, got to be the hardest hole in golf. The pro's just go to pieces looking at it.
My course, Ufford Park is tough sometimes, well to me anyway.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Any course with one of those windmill holes just eats me up!


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

Not necessarily something I think that most of us could make a fair assessment of... because how many of us have played 20+ rounds @ Professional PGA event courses?

That being said, 

Ko'olau Golf Club in Oahu, Hawaii - Considered to be _THE_ toughest course in the world... others say the PGA West Stadium Course in La Quinta.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Do any of you guys remember the 1999 Open Championship when it was held at Carnoustie in Scotland? Man that course was setup in the most brutal conditon I have ever seen a course set up for a Major! Then the wind blew hard and made it even harder!
It made Augusta look like a walk in the park :laugh: 
You could take just about any really great course and turn it into a nightmare by letting the rough grow high, narrow the fairways, turn the greens into rock hard landing areas (Shinnecock, US OPEN, 2004. Remember Lefty Phil purposely hitting into a bunker off the tee on a Par 3 so he would have a better chance of making par than he would if he hit the green)
All of the above courses mentioned are great courses. However they could all be setup to be the toughest if someone wanted them to be that way.


----------

